# Bourbon BBQ Sauce Recipe



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

My uncle gave me this recipe many years ago, I'll post it as he gave it to me, but if you prefer a less sweet sauce like me, cut down on the brown sugar and molassas.  It's a really good flavored sauce and is pretty universal, most people seem to like both ways I make it.

This is what you'll need:



2 cups Ketchup
3/4 cup molassas
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 large onion (chopped/minced)
pinch of Chili Powder
3-5 cloves of garlic (chopped/minced) 
1 cup of bourbon
1/3 cup of vinegar
1/4 cup worcesterchire
1/4 cup tomato paste
1 to 3 tablespoons of liquid smoke (I use the least)
1/2 teaspoon of Cystal Hot Sauce (best in the land 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )
1/2 tablespoon each: celery salt, and salt and pepper 
splash of white wine

In a sauce pan over med heat, saute onion, garlic, bourbon, and wine until onion and garlic are translucent (about 10 minutes)

Remove from heat and add remaining ingredients and slowly stir over medium heat to a slow boil.  Then simmer on low heat for 30 minutes and stir constently, you'll slowly see the sauce turn a nice dark reddish brown.  Run sauce through a strainer if you want a smooth sauce, but I prefer to leave the garlic and onion bits in.  Refridgerate over night.

Makes about 4 cups or a large pickle jars worth.  Enjoy.


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

solar thanks for the reciepe i am always looking for a good bbq sauce ..i currently buy a real good one..but if i can make one thats good that makes even better...thanks again


----------



## supervman (Aug 6, 2008)

THANKS ! 
What a great recipe! 
Can't wait to make it. 

FYI, Nature Sweet (Cherry Tomatoes) is runnin a special on those Salt and Pepper Shakers. Buy some tomatoes pay a shippin and handling charge and they're yours.


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe.  I copied, going to try it.


----------

